# [Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse und Mauspads für Gamer



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse und Mauspads für Gamer*

					Die Razer Basilisk V3 ist unsere neue Referenz bei Gaming-Mäusen mit Kabel aus dem Hause Razer. In den Ranglisten unseres Razer Gaming-Maus-Specials finden Sie außerdem die Ergebnisse von frisch getestete Mäusen und Mauspads des beliebten kalifornischen Herstellers. Dazu kommt eine Kaufberatung im Ratgeberteil.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse und Mauspads für Gamer*


----------

